# mouldy seals



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions to help out. The seals around the outside lockers have mould stains on and we cannot get them to come clean. Does anyone have any idea what we can use to clean them. We have used everything we can think off 

Thanks kev


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Kev,

I had the same problem and managed to get rid of the mould stains by gently rubbing with a Brillo Pad.

Keith


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water removes mouldy green stains off bodywork. It might do the same with rubber.

Remember to wash off with plenty of water as the vinegar is acidic.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Live with it Kev! :wink:

If our experience is anything to go by you are stuck with it. The mould gets deeply into the seal and the only way to get rid of it (_in our case anyway_) was to rake out and replenish the seals . . . then wait for a new lot of mould to appear! :evil:

For obvious reasons I didn't, but if it realls bugs you I believe you can get a paint which will cover it. Hardly worth the effort in my opinion - but I'm an idle swine!! :lol:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hard surface cleaner.
Dave p


----------

